# Blind and disabled golden, has front leg deformities is looking for a home.



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

*Young two year old disabled golden in California is looking for a new forever home and could use some lovins'!*

I'm not apart of the rescue or have any affiliation with them but I saw their video the other night while browsing and the story really touched my heart and felt the need to help. I looked to see if this story was posted anywhere... and I couldn't find it on here so I took the liberty of posting myself hope this is in the right spot! 

I wanted to post this information out there and from what I saw on their site he is still looking for a home at the moment and seems like such a sweet and happy boy from the pics and video : ] his brother was disabled as well but was adopted a long while ago and this boy seems to be a very typical golden in personality too wants to be loved by everyone.

I hope someone out there will take him in soon...he really deserves a good home it seems like hes been waiting for a long time now (2 years I think?).

Please spread the word : D










*The rescue and info on Roo can be found here:*
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue: Golden Retriever Rescue

*and here is one of the videos from The pet collective on youtube!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful.

I shared his video.

This boy deserves a wonderful loving home, he's such a sweetheart.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a sweetheart. If only I had the room. That video warmed my heart.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He's beautiful.
> 
> I shared his video.
> 
> This boy deserves a wonderful loving home, he's such a sweetheart.


Thank you so much! it warms my heart that you shared the video! : D I would love to get this story some more attention, hes been waiting so patiently for a new home so I agree he deserves it. Hes such a sweetie! : ]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I wonder if the local TV stations have been contacted.......


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness I want him so bad. I bet he would make an amazing therapy dog with training. Could you imagine him walking in a hospital, blind and in a wheelchair? Yet happy as could be. I bet many patients would be able to really connect with him. Whoever takes him ought to think about doing therapy with him. Or even a library reading program... I do not need another dog. I do not need another dog. I do not need another dog. I do not need another dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Service Dogs,* I was thinking the same thing about him being a Therapy Dog, he would be amazing.........


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

ServiceDogs said:


> Oh my goodness I want him so bad. I bet he would make an amazing therapy dog with training. Could you imagine him walking in a hospital, blind and in a wheelchair? Yet happy as could be. I bet many patients would be able to really connect with him. Whoever takes him ought to think about doing therapy with him. Or even a library reading program... I do not need another dog. I do not need another dog. I do not need another dog. I do not need another dog.


Yes you do... :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pandy*

Thank you so much for posting this.
I just cried watching Roo's video-what a wonderful boy!
Thank God he has two wonderful Foster Moms to take care of him until he finds his forever home!
I will share this on my Facebook Page.

I wonder if Greater Los Angeles Golden Ret. has shared his video and info with the other Golden rescues in California, in case they have someone looking for a boy like Roo!!


----------



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

ServiceDogs said:


> Oh my goodness I want him so bad. I bet he would make an amazing therapy dog with training. Could you imagine him walking in a hospital, blind and in a wheelchair? Yet happy as could be. I bet many patients would be able to really connect with him. Whoever takes him ought to think about doing therapy with him. Or even a library reading program... I do not need another dog. I do not need another dog. I do not need another dog. I do not need another dog.


Totally agree! I think that's a wonderful idea : ] he'd be perfect for therapy as his personality is just so loving. I've never seen a dog so loving and willing to please his people even whilst being disabled and hes inspiring to me as I have a few disabilities myself.

I am hoping someone on the forums would adopt him because you all seem like wonderful people and if he were a therapy dog to help the elderly or disabled children it would be great I'd love to see him in that ideal home. : D 

As far as TV stations I don't think so... I just moved from long beach a few months ago and this video was posted over a year ago (and only 12k views)
and I haven't seen anything on it but could have been something I missed. 

and* Karen* _thank you too! I am happy to hear you were just as touched and you are a good person as I cannot express it enough you guys i'm new to this forum and i'm so touched at how equally caring you all are and I am so happy you are sharing his story as I cried too.. and I felt inspired. 

He is just a beautiful boy with high spirits and hes an angel sent from heaven! I will try to look around and see if they posted anywhere else. But I may post this on other forums too but it would be great if you guys post around wherever you can so the more places we post, the more chances at finding the right home he will get._ 

Facebook is also a good platform, I saw a golden retrievers group on there too : D

I will try contacting the rescue and asking their permission to post more places.. perhaps they are weary or protective of him (in which case I wouldn't blame them) they seem like a wonderful golden rescue and very knowledgeable about the breed and he has a great foster family so at least he is in good hands for the time being.


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Yes you do... :wavey:


No I don't. I have thought long and hard about it though. My biggest issue is our house isn't very navigable by wheelchair. There are steps going up the front porch, and he would have a total of two rooms in the house he could get to with the wheel chair. The rest either require a full flight of stairs or just aren't wide enough to get to... Also I'm in the country, so if he can't use the wheelchair in grass and mud I wouldn't be able to get him out of the house.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just going to bump this up a bit for the cause : )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for this sweetheart!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a sweet, sweet boy. He has touched my heart too


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awwww! What a dearheart!


----------



## Waylon's Mommy (Jun 27, 2013)

I soooo badly wish I could adopt him!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heart*

He has touched so many hearts!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet boy. He looks like such a dear. I am so tempted but there's just no way I could afford the vet care for a special needs dog (not to mention all the other stuff a dog needs). He really would make a marvelous therapy dog. I hope someone takes him home soon. He needs a forever home. He will bring someone a lot of joy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roo*

Here is a little more detail about Roo.
Praying he gets a very special home and person/persons.

Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue: Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

God bless him, any family would be lucky to have him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

